# Problemi migrazione X.Org 6->7

## dboogieman

Ciao a tutti mi si verifica un problema qunado eseguo:

# emerge --pretend net-misc/openssh

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libX11-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xproto-7.0.7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXau-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libICE-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libSM-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXt-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2)

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6d [1.5l-r6]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r3 [2.16.1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.20 [0.17.2-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.7

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libX11-1.0.3

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.5_p1 [4.3_p2-r1]

se non dico male dopo un # emerge sync ho provato a fare emerge di x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 ed ecco che succede

# emerge x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9

Calculating dependencies

!!! Problem in x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 dependencies.

!!! "Specific key requires an operator (x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9) (try adding an '=')" exceptions

onestamente non so che fare  :Sad: (( qualcuno riesce ad illuminare la mia esile testolina con qualche dritta?

Se non ho fornito abbastanza informazioni, provvedo subito.

Ogni informazione che vorrette inviarmi sara' benvenuta  :Smile: 

Il mio goal sarebbe aggiornare l'X ed il daemon ssh

Grazie dell'attenzione

Ciao

dboogieman

«Devi essere il cambiamento che desideri vedere nel mondo.»

Mahatma GandhiLast edited by dboogieman on Wed Apr 04, 2007 1:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *dboogieman wrote:*   

> Il mio goal sarebbe aggiornare l'X ed il daemon ssh

 

Sei rimasto (un bel pò) indietro.

Per passare a xorg 7 segui la guida.  :Wink: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *dboogieman wrote:*   Il mio goal sarebbe aggiornare l'X ed il daemon ssh 
> 
> Sei rimasto (un bel pò) indietro.
> 
> Per passare a xorg 7 segui la guida. 

 

quoto in pieno ed aggiungo che se cerchi nel forum troverai altri post con lo stesso problema.

ciao

----------

## dboogieman

Ebbe' non hai tutti i torti randomaze....la macchina e' rimasta cosi' indietro in quanto doveva supportare una rel.di enlighment che andava customizzata..e lo sviluppatore sino ad oggi ha utilizzato la release datata di X

Seguo la guida  :Wink:  e vi faccio sapere le evoluzioni del caso.

Grazie del supporto  :Smile: 

Ciao

dboogieman

----------

## albcons

mi sorge una domanda un po OT...qualcuno sa come Ã¨ possibile avere la lista di tutti gli emerge disponibili facendo semplicemente emerge e tab? grazie credo sia una funzione molto utilie per verificare la presenza di un software da installare...

----------

## crisandbea

 *albcons wrote:*   

> mi sorge una domanda un po OT...qualcuno sa come Ã¨ possibile avere la lista di tutti gli emerge disponibili facendo semplicemente emerge e tab? grazie credo sia una funzione molto utilie per verificare la presenza di un software da installare...

 

infatti è una domanda molto OT,  di conseguenza se vuoi info apri un topic apposito. 

ciao

----------

## Kernel78

Oltre alle indicazioni che ti hanno dato vorrei farti notare quali sono stati i tuoi errori qui:

 *dboogieman wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti mi si verifica un problema qunado eseguo:
> 
> # emerge --pretend net-misc/openssh
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> ...

 

qui ti dice che una versione minore o uguale alle 6.9 di xorg-x11 già installata sul tuo sistema stà bloccando l'installazione di un altro pacchetto

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> se non dico male dopo un # emerge sync ho provato a fare emerge di x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 ed ecco che succede
> 
> # emerge x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9
> ...

 

quindi è inutile tentare di emergere ancora qualcosa che hai già installato

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Calculating dependencies
> 
> !!! Problem in x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 dependencies.
> ...

 

Che sia già installata o meno quel comando ti avrebbe dato lo stesso errore e se lo avessi letto avresti capito che avresti dovuto provare ad aggiungere un = infatti se vuoi installare una specifica versione come hai tentato di fare tu devi per forza usare la formula

```
emerge =<categoria>/<pacchetto>-<versione>
```

Spero che questi suggerimenti possano venirti utili anche in altre circostanze e possano aiutarti a capire meglio i tuoi errori per imparare da essi e migliorarti  :Wink: 

----------

## dboogieman

Ragazzi grazie davvero per le dritte, non sapete quanto ammiri questo forum, gentoo in particolare  :Smile:  e la meticolisita' con cui viene stilata la documentazione della mia distribuzione preferita  :Wink:  poi come al solito per i sysadmin il tempo e' sempre cosi' poco che non si riesce a leggere tutto ahime'... e per questo che talvolta cerco sul forum qualche dritta a spot, che mi possa aiutare.

Adesso sto leggendo la guida che mi ha consigliato randomaze  :Wink:  che ringrazio, ad ora sono riuscito ad emergere il nuovo X, ho avvuto un po' di problemi dopo avere eseguito etc-update, e poco alla volta sto riparando i file di configurazione che erroneamente ho sovrascritto....terminato questo, smonto enlighment, e faccio emerge di kde che sara' il prossimo window manager che dovro' "smanettare".

Grazie della colaborazione

dboogieman

«Devi essere il cambiamento che desideri vedere nel mondo.»

Mahatma Gandhi

----------

## dboogieman

Come promesso avrei fatto sapere come andava il mio passaggio da X monolitico a X modulare, adesso ho il nuovo X a bordo, ma mi si pone un problema in merito al file di configurazione xorg.conf, ovverro non riconosce la mia scheda video che e' VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device.

Ho provato nel file di configurazione del X ad impostare alla sezione "Device" il Driver come i810 (impostato da X -configure  :Wink:  ho provato anche con nv oppure nvidia, ma nulla appena digito startx, oppure X -config xorg.conf.new, l'output e' (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Ho consultato il file /var/log/Xorg.0.log ma senza fortuna.

Il mio file /etc/make.conf contiene solo, dal momento dell'emerge di xorg:

CFLAGS="-02 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="-gtk -gnome qt3 qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

Qualcuno ha qualche idea?

Grazie dell'attenzione

Ciao

dboogieman

----------

## Scen

VIDEO_CARDS is the key  :Wink: 

Devi valorizzare questa variabile correttamente, controlla l'output di

```

emerge -pv xorg-server

```

per vedere le varie opzioni possibili.

Nel tuo caso penso che il giusto valore sia

```

VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

```

----------

## dboogieman

Grazie Scen dell'appunto  :Smile:  ho impostato VIDEO_CARDS in /etc/make.conf, a questo punto devo fare nuovamente emerge di xorg  :Sad: ((?

Io temo di si  :Sad: 

Grazie delle dritta  :Smile: 

----------

## Scen

No, non è necessario. Installa manualmente i driver per le schede grafiche Intel

```

emerge --oneshot -av x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810

```

La prossima volta che ricompilerai world (utilizzando il parametro --newuse o la sua forma abbreviata -N), xorg-server verrà ricompilato includendo la variazione a VIDEO_CARDS, e sarai apposto  :Cool: 

----------

## dboogieman

ahi ahi non funziona l'X a mio parere poiche' questa versione 7.1 non riconosce la mia scheda video, eppure ho fatto emerge dei driver che mi ha consigliato Shen, ho completato anche /etc/make.conf con VIDEO_CARS="i810", ho rifatto emerge --newuse world, ho verificato anche il file di xorg.conf. generato con X -configure, ma nulla di fatto... cosa posso ancora verificare?

Grazie della pazienza.

Ciao

dboogieman

----------

## Scen

Posta il contenuto di /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```

grep -vE '(^[[:space:]]*($|(#|!|;|//)))' /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

e gli errori di Xorg.0.log

```

grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

magari contengono qualche dettaglio utile.

P.S. ti consiglio di creare un xorg.conf da zero tramite l'utility xorgconfig.

P.S. 2 Visto che il problema attuale non è più un generico "problema emerge", ti consiglio di cambiare il titolo della discussione (modifica il primo messaggio) in qualcosa del tipo "Problemi migrazione X.Org 6->7"

----------

## dboogieman

Allora posto i 2 file che mi hai indicato:

xorg.conf.new

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/mouse"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "i810"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

ed ecco anche gli errori Xorg.0.log

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) I810(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff

(EE) I810(0): VBE initialization failed.

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Spero possano esserci utili  :Smile: 

Grazie 

dboogieman

----------

## Scen

Utilizza i BBCode per postare i files di configurazione e i log, altrimenti la leggibilità va a ${donne_di_facili_costumi}   :Razz: 

Ti consiglio di partire con un nuovo xorg.conf (quello attuale salvalo da qualche altra parte e rimuovilo), crealo con il comando xorgconfig.

----------

## dboogieman

Ciao Shen ho provato anche con xorgconfig, che pero' mi mette in difficolta' in quanto facendomi diverse domande, ad alcune non saprei proprio che rispondere...ci riprovo un altra volta...magai saro' piu' fortunato,..aggiungo anche i Bcode ai miei prossimi post  :Smile: 

Grazie dell'attenzione.

dboogieman

----------

## dboogieman

Ho utilizzato xorgconfig di seguito ma nulla di fatto sono disperato  :Sad: 

        [b](WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.[/b]

[b](II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER[/b]

[b](EE) I810(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff[/b]

[b](EE) I810(0): VBE initialization failed.[/b]

[b](EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.[/b]

Onestamente mi verrebbe da chiedere, qualcuno ha un xorg.conf da passarmi per la mia scheda video?

Non sto gettando la spugna ma quasi  :Sad: ......

Ciao

dboogieman

----------

## dboogieman

ok ho deciso attendo la prossima release di X, sperando che i driver per i810 facciano funzionare la mia scheda video...e' impossibile, da xorgconfig viene generato un file di conf del X che non tira Given Depth ne 8 ne 16 ne 24....mi sembra strano.....

grazie dell'attenzione, e se qualcuno a qualche dritta rimango tutto orecchie....

ciao

dboogieman

----------

## Scen

Prova così: avvia il sistema con un liveCD Linux (Knoppix o Ubuntu o quello che ti pare): dopo che l'interfaccia grafica è avviata, salvati da qualche parte il file di configurazione e te lo porti dentro all'installazione di Gentoo, e prova a smanettare su quella.

----------

## dboogieman

Scusami Scen la tua pazienza devo ammettere sta andando oltre ogni limite umano ne sono consapevole  :Smile:  io ho avviato il CD (install-x86-minimal-2006.1.iso) ma sotto /etc non trovo nessuna directory X11  :Sad: ((( da cui copiare il file di conf del X

----------

## Scen

Per la pazienza tranquillo, 

No, non usare il livecd di Gentoo, utilizza un LiveCD di Knoppix o di Ubuntu, sono predisposti per configurare tutto l'hardware in automatico ed avviare l'interfaccia grafica (propendo per Knoppix, meglio se una versione recente, 5.1 se non mi sbaglio).

----------

## dboogieman

nulla di fatto ho avviato con il Live CD Knopix ma il file a disposizone /etc/X11/xorg.conf e' vuoto. L'output di du -h dice che pesa 0 (zero)

----------

## dboogieman

pare che chi abbia il mio chipset con X rel. 7 stia facendo i numeri per farlo funzionare, be mi consolo,..che dire che fortunello che sono  :Sad: ((

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3418935.html

ciao

dboogieman

----------

